# Dove shoot



## savage (Jul 14, 2015)

We will be having our annual Kelly Farm dove shoot on opening weekend.  We will have a shoot on Saturday beginning at noon, and another all day Sunday.  This will be the 8th? year of having this shoot.  BBQ will be served on Saturday at 1100 am.  Hunters will be allowed on the fields at 1145 am on opening day.  Two fields planted in Brown Top millet.  60 acres of fields (2).  

Price will be 85.00 per blind per day.  Hunters wanting to hunt both days will be 150.00.  Round hay bales as blinds.  Hunters may pick their spot on the field in advance for $5 extra.  

Kids under 16 can hunt FREE in same blind as paying adult.  No alcohol, family friendly.  DNR will be present during lunch to give safety talk to group.  

Anyone interested can PM me or leave phone number and I will contact them.  Only selling 60 blinds per day.  Located in monticello ga. Good luck this hunting season!


----------



## cpbutler0777 (Jul 21, 2015)

*Dove Hunt*

Interested in dove hunt.. have 3 people.. please call chris @ 781.364.7320.. thanks.  I live over near Athens, GA


----------



## mitchi (Jul 21, 2015)

*Interested*

Please call me at 678-409-7025 Mitch.  Interested in more details and to sign up


----------



## savage (Jul 22, 2015)

*Shoot*

Will call tomorrow.


----------



## blackdogs (Jul 27, 2015)

Please call me 478-731-5391, I like both days 
Joe


----------



## dawg (Jul 27, 2015)

interested in opening day with my son and I...maybe my wife will sit with us but she will not shoot. pls call. 678.873.9314


----------



## savage (Aug 4, 2015)

Still have about 15 spots open for opening day.


----------



## Finman` (Aug 5, 2015)

are blinds assigned? are they assigned randomly?


----------



## cohutta21 (Aug 5, 2015)

I am interested. Could you call 7062803537 to confirm details.


----------



## savage (Aug 5, 2015)

Blinds are either picked by hunters or assigned by me.


----------



## Chad gillespie (Aug 6, 2015)

How many spots do you have available?


----------



## savage (Aug 8, 2015)

Sold out for opening day.  Still have blinds for Sunday (all day hunt)
Gonna post some pics to get everyone fired up for season.


----------



## Big Tom (Aug 8, 2015)

Anything after opening weekend?


----------



## savage (Aug 10, 2015)

If we have birds I will probably have one.  I will let folks know through this forum.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Aug 17, 2015)

Any rough guess of bird numbers from opening weekend last year? I'm interested in Sunday, but don't wanna skip church and spend the $ for a shot out field


----------



## Kenny Yawn (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm interested in the Sunday hunt, please text me thanks 478-297-8039


----------



## thebuckslayer (Aug 25, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## savage (Aug 26, 2015)

*Shoot*

Sold out both days.


----------

